# Struggling to lose the baby weight and hating the new WW propoints!



## kellie_w

Is anyone else really finding it hard to lose the weight they put on during pregnancy? I put on about 5 stone (i ate EVERYTHING!) and i need to lose at least half before i go back to work the end of april. I joined slimming world and then weightwatchers just before christmas and lost 10Ib, but i just cant stick to it. If LO is having a grumpy day, or if we had a really unsettled night, i end up craving chocolate and sugary things so bad in the evening and i cave in.
I hate the new propoints... everything seems to have such a higher value and the extra 49 propoints you can or cant eat just dont make sense, and i feel if i eat them i am overeating. My weight has always been up and down, and i always could lose the first stone and half really easy by being so strict with myself, but now dieting is sooooo much harder. The saying is 9 months on, 9 months off..... more like 9 years!


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm not following WW but I'm finding a few things are working for me that might help you... might not though.

Fin wakes at about 8.

I make myself wait til 9 for breakfast which is pretty easy because we have an action packed first hour. I have a Go Ahead yougurt break thing for breakfast (140 cals) sometimes I eat 2 but I plan backwards from dinner and if the evening meal is higher in cals I'll have just 1 yougurt break thing.

Lunch is at 12 and I have a WW micro meal (the chicken hotpot, beef hotpot and chicken curry are all LOVELY) with an added bag of steamfresh veg which makes it really filling. (400cals ish in total)

I cook up 2 quorn sausages to have as a snack later on (100cals for both) and have these at about 4ish

Dinner is either 6:30 or 7:30 depending on when DH gets home from work and we have pretty much anything for dinner within reason. If it's really unhealthy (Enchiladas anyone) then I have less and add another bag of veg to it.

I'm slowly trying to get dinners more healthy but DH is a pig and refuses to believe he gained pregnancy weight too lol. Saturday night is a night off for me and we have Pizza and pudding. 

It's a pretty boring plan but is working for me so thought I'd share xx


----------



## Vinushka

I use a food diary and just walk, and walk :D did you know walking 90 mins with a 14lb baby strapped to you is 600 calories? and BF is around 500 a day. I managed to gain afew lb's over yule but all my nice clothes are 6-8 and i refuse to go over a 12!


----------



## suzanne108

I still have 2 stone to get back to pre preg weight :( I put on 4 stone in total!

I have lost weight on ww before so decided to join online & try the new propoints plan - I have been on it a week, stuck to it, not used any of the 49 points & I haven't lost a thing :(


----------



## terridee69

I have problems losing weight, but this is normal for me and I go up and down all the time. I was told that after pregnancy some women will suffer from under active thyriod, this is fairly common, I went to my doctors and he said that it is true.... but following blood test this is not my problem. However he has prescribed Orlisat, which I have been taking for 5 days now and have lost 5lbs, :happydance::happydance: it's not very nice but I'm sure I'll get used to them....:thumbup:


----------



## Stacey_89

i shall see on wednesday !
I started Slimming world last week and feel really confident :)
so far i have done good, all i have been eating is my free foods and extra free foods.

i think slimming world is so great ! 
although i dnt think i will lose much this week as i crnt seem to get outside for walks cuz its sooooo cold and wet :( 
Hope WW works out for you :)


----------



## Lara310809

Ugh, me too. I had LO in April and I haven't lost a single pound :( I mean, I've lost, but it went straight back on again and I have no idea how :shrug: :cry: 

I have 40lbs to lose (I also ate everything :blush:). I'm going back to work in a month's time and none of my work clothes fit me :grr:

Do you fancy being my weight loss buddy? I am on WW too, but not bothering with the new system, just tracking and pointing like I used to. They don't have any meetings here, so I find it really hard to stick to because I have nobody to answer to

BUT: the last time I was on WW, my top tips (foodwise) were sugarfree jelly (0pts), corn thins (like rice cakes but sweeter, you can get them from the supermarket), stir fry (you can go mad, filling yourself up like you would at Christmas, and not point anything (depending what veg you add to it), or do as I do and add a sauce and only have to point that :thumbup:)


----------



## KittyVentura

terridee69 said:


> I have problems losing weight, but this is normal for me and I go up and down all the time. I was told that after pregnancy some women will suffer from under active thyriod, this is fairly common, I went to my doctors and he said that it is true.... but following blood test this is not my problem. However he has prescribed Orlisat, which I have been taking for 5 days now and have lost 5lbs, :happydance::happydance: it's not very nice but I'm sure I'll get used to them....:thumbup:

Orlistat is xenical isn't it. I used that for a week a while back... I pooed and farted oil after eating a pizza on it. Yucky lol. Works as a great deterrrent though. You don't want to eat bad stuff after taking them because of the oil farts lol. 

I should add btw that WW meals are 5 for £5 at ASDA at the moment :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

After my 1st pregnancy i could not loose 1 lb! 

Now after loosing 73lb i can see i didnt loose before i still wasnt doing it correctly.

I cant help out with WW stuff, if check out my weightloss journal there is some good advice/tips on 1st post, all the best.


----------



## snoopchick82

Ive just started ww i joined last wed... Got told i can have up to 32 points day but i find it hard to use all of them im not a big eater just eat alot of fruit which is 0 points.
I also eat alot of veg which again is 0 points but i have a feeling i havent lost anything. ive been going for a walk everyday gonna take up swimming nxt week...
Good luck every one fingers crossed when i step on those scales on wed i have lost a couple of lbs at least x


----------



## terridee69

KittyVentura said:


> terridee69 said:
> 
> 
> I have problems losing weight, but this is normal for me and I go up and down all the time. I was told that after pregnancy some women will suffer from under active thyriod, this is fairly common, I went to my doctors and he said that it is true.... but following blood test this is not my problem. However he has prescribed Orlisat, which I have been taking for 5 days now and have lost 5lbs, :happydance::happydance: it's not very nice but I'm sure I'll get used to them....:thumbup:
> 
> Orlistat is xenical isn't it. I used that for a week a while back... I pooed and farted oil after eating a pizza on it. Yucky lol. Works as a great deterrrent though. You don't want to eat bad stuff after taking them because of the oil farts lol.
> 
> I should add btw that WW meals are 5 for £5 at ASDA at the moment :) xClick to expand...

Yeah I'm struggling with that right now.... it's hard to not eat any fat though, so I guess I'll just have to get used to it for now and see how it goes. :dohh:


----------



## kellie_w

KittyVentura said:


> I'm not following WW but I'm finding a few things are working for me that might help you... might not though.
> 
> Fin wakes at about 8.
> 
> I make myself wait til 9 for breakfast which is pretty easy because we have an action packed first hour. I have a Go Ahead yougurt break thing for breakfast (140 cals) sometimes I eat 2 but I plan backwards from dinner and if the evening meal is higher in cals I'll have just 1 yougurt break thing.
> 
> Lunch is at 12 and I have a WW micro meal (the chicken hotpot, beef hotpot and chicken curry are all LOVELY) with an added bag of steamfresh veg which makes it really filling. (400cals ish in total)
> 
> I cook up 2 quorn sausages to have as a snack later on (100cals for both) and have these at about 4ish
> 
> Dinner is either 6:30 or 7:30 depending on when DH gets home from work and we have pretty much anything for dinner within reason. If it's really unhealthy (Enchiladas anyone) then I have less and add another bag of veg to it.
> 
> I'm slowly trying to get dinners more healthy but DH is a pig and refuses to believe he gained pregnancy weight too lol. Saturday night is a night off for me and we have Pizza and pudding.
> 
> It's a pretty boring plan but is working for me so thought I'd share xx

ohhhhh thank you for this! I always have the weightwatchers frozen meals (i love the chicken hotpot too!!) and never find them filling, adding a steam veg back is a excellent idea! Im going to try holding off breakfast too :flower:

I can see from your ticker you are doing so well! Well done x


----------



## kellie_w

Lara310809 said:


> Ugh, me too. I had LO in April and I haven't lost a single pound :( I mean, I've lost, but it went straight back on again and I have no idea how :shrug: :cry:
> 
> I have 40lbs to lose (I also ate everything :blush:). I'm going back to work in a month's time and none of my work clothes fit me :grr:
> 
> Do you fancy being my weight loss buddy? I am on WW too, but not bothering with the new system, just tracking and pointing like I used to. They don't have any meetings here, so I find it really hard to stick to because I have nobody to answer to
> 
> BUT: the last time I was on WW, my top tips (foodwise) were sugarfree jelly (0pts), corn thins (like rice cakes but sweeter, you can get them from the supermarket), stir fry (you can go mad, filling yourself up like you would at Christmas, and not point anything (depending what veg you add to it), or do as I do and add a sauce and only have to point that :thumbup:)

I would love to be your ww buddy! What day do you weigh youself? Ill reply back more soon, only lo has just woken and a feed is needed!! x


----------



## Lara310809

I don't have a set day. Haven't actually started the diet yet, but figured I should, because I have vegetables in the fridge going off :haha:


----------

